# need some help



## cbr929 (Jan 18, 2004)

damn fellas I just can't get my calves to grow. injecting them sucks i can't walk for like a week. so what do you guys suggest for packing on some mass to them


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 18, 2004)

How do you work them out?


----------



## cbr929 (Jan 18, 2004)

standing calve raises on the smith machine 4sets 8-10 reps
hack squat calve raises 4sets 8-10 reps
seated calve raises 4 sets 8-10 reps


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 18, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-cbr929+Jan 17 2004, 06:46 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cbr929 @ Jan 17 2004, 06:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> standing calve raises on the smith machine 4sets 8-10 reps
hack squat calve raises 4sets 8-10 reps
seated calve raises 4 sets 8-10 reps [/b][/quote]
 I'm not a leg or calf expert but I think you should try higher reps. I like to do sets of 15, even if it burns just try to do as many as you can. Some people do sets of 20-25. Remember, higher reps will increase size and lower reps is better for strength.


----------



## cbr929 (Jan 18, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-jsjs24+Jan 17 2004, 08:18 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jsjs24 @ Jan 17 2004, 08:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> <!--QuoteBegin-cbr929+Jan 17 2004, 06:46 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cbr929 @ Jan 17 2004, 06:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> standing calve raises on the smith machine 4sets 8-10 reps
hack squat calve raises 4sets 8-10 reps
seated calve raises 4 sets 8-10 reps [/b][/quote]
I'm not a leg or calf expert but I think you should try higher reps. I like to do sets of 15, even if it burns just try to do as many as you can. Some people do sets of 20-25. Remember, higher reps will increase size and lower reps is better for strength. [/b][/quote]
 is that just on calves becuase I always heard lower rep heavy weight for mass


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 18, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-cbr929+Jan 18 2004, 12:06 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cbr929 @ Jan 18 2004, 12:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> <!--QuoteBegin-jsjs24+Jan 17 2004, 08:18 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jsjs24 @ Jan 17 2004, 08:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> <!--QuoteBegin-cbr929+Jan 17 2004, 06:46 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cbr929 @ Jan 17 2004, 06:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> standing calve raises on the smith machine 4sets 8-10 reps
hack squat calve raises 4sets 8-10 reps
seated calve raises 4 sets 8-10 reps [/b][/quote]
I'm not a leg or calf expert but I think you should try higher reps. I like to do sets of 15, even if it burns just try to do as many as you can. Some people do sets of 20-25. Remember, higher reps will increase size and lower reps is better for strength. [/b][/quote]
is that just on calves becuase I always heard lower rep heavy weight for mass [/b][/quote]
 I use to think the same thing, but after some research I learned it is not. Higher reps will tear the muscle fibers deeper resulting in them building back stronger and bigger....or at least that is my understanding. And abs and calves are fast twitch muscles and need to be done with high reps imo. I could be wrong but I don't believe so.


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 18, 2004)

Lower rep heavey weight is for strength, if you want size then go higher reps lower or moderate weight.


----------



## cbr929 (Jan 18, 2004)

thanks jsjs24 appreciate the help


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 18, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-cbr929+Jan 18 2004, 10:49 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cbr929 @ Jan 18 2004, 10:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> thanks jsjs24 appreciate the help [/b][/quote]
 Anytime cbr, good luck with those calves.


----------



## Nate (Jan 21, 2004)

i train my calves 5 days a week


day 1- double leg sled(slow twitch)- single seated (fast twitch)

day 2- double seated-(slow)- single leg sled (fast)

skip day


day 4- double sled-(slow)- single sled (fast)

day 5- double seated(slow) single seated (fast)

day 6- standing doubles (slow) - single standing (fast)


slow twitch heavy 6-8 reps.......fast twitch 15-20 reps

flex and hold between sets for counts of 6-8

thats the only way i could get my calves to grow.


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice routine Nate


----------



## Nate (Jan 21, 2004)

it hurts like hell but i seem to like pain so what the hell.....my calves are still about an inch behind my arms but i'm working at it pretty hard. I have High calves so its tough to put mass on them.....oh well.....keep on truckin!


----------



## cbr929 (Jan 22, 2004)

yeah I like that routine


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 24, 2004)

I've never trained calves in 28 years of working out. They measure 17 and 1/2 ". 
Now my forearms are another story. I can't get them to grow no matter what I do.


----------



## imdaman1 (Jul 24, 2004)

I believe in heavy-weight low-rep training for compound movements such as the benchpress or squat and lighter-weight, higher-rep training for isolation movements such as the seated calf-raise or bicep curl.  I, personally, get much better results using this method.  I do 3 - 4 different isolation exercises for each muscle group @ 5 sets of 10-12 reps.  If I complete all sets - I usually grab some heavy weight and do another set of each, repping until failure.
I also have high calves.  They need lots of work but they are definitely responding to this type of training.  They've grown approx. 5/8" in the last 2 months.  I just came off the juice 4 days ago.


----------



## xian (Aug 21, 2004)

maybe this has been mentioned, but a good way to make the calves at least look bigger is to spend 10 min on a wobble board. also work the tibialis, excersize w/ resistance to pointing your toes up.


----------



## boxer87 (Sep 11, 2004)

calf training 101:

gastroc muscles straight leg calf raises 8-15 reps/set
soleus muscles: bent leg calf raises 15-30+reps w/ drop sets
accesory work for overall calf development: treadmill walking at high incline.


----------

